# Punk Pigeon



## Marian (Jan 22, 2021)

We have a number of pet birds including budgies but let me introduce the 15 year old “WoopWoop“, pictured here sitting on his humans foot, a favourite spot. He is an Australian Crested Pigeon who was rescued as a tiny squab who was on the ground being attacked by Indian Mynahs ( an introduced pest species in 🇦🇺). Ridiculously tame and much loved.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*He is adorable! Thank you for introducing him. 💜*


----------

